# New Facebook page



## sw2geeks (Mar 10, 2013)

Started a new facebook page to link all my recipes that I have been posting on my Weekend Chef blog that I started about a year and a half ago. 
My blog sort of grew out of shooting "action shots" for the knife forums, which I have been shooting off and on for the past 10+ years.
Here is the link.
https://www.facebook.com/txweekendchef

I plan to link all my recipes I have posted there. At last count I think it is over 60.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 10, 2013)

Cool! I liked it from my cooking page, might drive a little traffic for ya.


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 10, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Cool! I liked it from my cooking page, might drive a little traffic for ya.



Thanks!


----------



## don (Mar 10, 2013)

I liked it too, but from a personal page


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Don!


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 10, 2013)

Consider yourself liked sir!

-Josh


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 10, 2013)

Liked!


----------



## Montrachet (Mar 10, 2013)

Liked!


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 10, 2013)

liked!


----------



## eaglerock (Mar 11, 2013)

Liked ! very nice pictures  are you using natural light ?


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 11, 2013)

Mainly natural light. I like cooking on my back porch next to my grill. If I am shooting in the kitchen I use a flash with an orbis ring/defuser.


----------



## GeneH (Mar 19, 2013)

yep, liked! The Coffee Crusted Cowboy Steak.


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm really enjoying your food pics coming up on my newsfeed! It makes a nice change from the usual crap people post


----------



## Lefty (Mar 19, 2013)

If I had Facebook, I'd likely like.


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 19, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> I'm really enjoying your food pics coming up on my newsfeed! It makes a nice change from the usual crap people post



Thanks!


----------



## Lefty (Mar 19, 2013)

I think it would be funny if someone posted actual crap pictures and called it "Log of the Day".


----------

